# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Drive step khủng nhất tới giờ của Nam CNC

## Nam CNC

Đúng chất USA , áp không cao nhưng dòng cực cao, rất thích hợp với các em step motor cũng của USA .
------ 2 cái của centent --CNO143 ( 60VDC , 14A )
------ 5 cái paker OEM 750 ( 80VDC 7A )
            Hàng khủng chạy cực ngon , rất mượt mà , kinh nghiệm xài qua nhiều drive thì drive USA là ngon nhất hehehe ( chưa xài qua china nên chưa biết )





 ---- 3 con này trong kế hoạch DATRON copy của em đó, đã lấy ý tưởng thì cũng phải cố gắng cho tới nơi tới chốn.


***Chú Ý : con đen có lần được báo giá trực tiếp từ hãng là 550USD cho con 7A thôi, còn 14 A thì cao hơn đấy nhé.

----------

Boyred2000, solero

----------


## ahdvip

Nói chung Step thì ò í e thôi mà, ngon thì nó ko mất bước dọc đường, em đang thèm servo thôi

----------


## huanpt

Tay Nam này cứ khoái step nhỉ. Tớ chuyển hết sang servo, step bán thanh lý rẻ như bèo.

----------


## Nam CNC

Servo như anh văn phòng , còn step như anh thiên lôi.... em khoái thiên lôi hơn, dễ bảo , bền bĩ, đôi lúc hơi ngu tí nhưng biết thì dễ chơi chứ mấy anh servo thì ngon thiệt nhưng khó xài, dễ đình công hehehe. Mà chức năng em chỉ cần đến thiên lôi là được.

----------


## solero

Lão Nam giống mình. Chỉ khoái hàng u-ét-a, giờ-mờ-nỳ  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: 
Em cũng đang có 3 em nỳ. Thông số 80VDC 14A (Series-nối tiếp) , 7A (Parallel - song song). Microstep lên tới 1/250 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## cuong

nghe cái tip cứ tưởng Nam bán chứ

----------


## nhatson

còn giữ mí con này cho em hình ruột gan nó nhé, rogez ko chụp được đâu ở trong nó đổ keo, centent hình như cũng đổ keo bên trong
thanks anh NAM_CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

con centent đó đổ keo eboxy thành 1 khối luôn rồi, lúc trước bị hư 1 con thử đục cái vỏ ra xem ai ngờ đục hoài không xong ném vào thùng rác luôn hehe.

----------


## nhatson

hix, về centent có 2 khả năng ( nghe dồn)
boss của gecko nói là bán lại centent
người khác nói boss geckodrive trước làm centent sau này copy mạch centent 

em tin vào khả năng boss của geckodrive bán lại centent, 

anh chạy thử centen vs geckodrive thấy sao ah?

b.r

----------


## Nam CNC

-----chạy cực ngon, mượt và êm , cả 2 đều có nút chỉnh mượt bước nên lắp con động cơ 2 pha hãng nào cũng có thể chỉnh chạy rất êm ở tốc độ chậm, ngày trước chưa biết hộp số harmonic nên chơi con centent điều khiển trực tiếp động cơ làm trục A luôn.
   *** thấy mấy con này đều dùng áp tối đa có 60-80VDC , nên cảm thấy phù hợp mấy con động cơ step syn hay mấy con USA , loại động cơ cho dòng lớn . Đã test độ chính xác về cơ khí qua đồng hồ so thì mấy drive này cho bước nhích động cơ rất chuẩn ( nhất là động cơ stepsyn và mấy con của USA ) 0.01 là 0.01 nhưng có test qua mấy động cơ hãng khác như vexta , shinano, minebea ... thì bước nhích không chuẩn nhưng lặp lại theo chu kì như 0.005, 0.015 rồi sau đó lặp lại 0.005 và 0.015 , vì không hiểu điện tử nên em cứ săn mấy em step syn hay mấy dòng của USA mà dùng , vừa êm , chính xác và mát ( do dòng nó lớn mà từ 2.5-4.7A không , thỉnh thoảng có mấy em 5.5, 6.5, 8A luôn) . Em chỉ biết thử và đưa ra kết quả thực tế thôi chứ không hiểu vì sao hehehe.

   *** Với lại đánh giá drive còn tính theo thời gian dài xử dụng xem có ổn định hay không , đôi lúc thử thời gian ngắn rất ngon, nhưng thời gian lâu sẽ bị mất bước , hoặc là khi đứng yên một số drive đơn giản mình có thể cảm nhận độ rung hoặc tiến kêu của động cơ còn mấy em xịn thì êm ru và đứng yên ( dù dùng đồng hồ so 0.001 cũng không thấy nhích kim nhé ), thứ 3 nữa là độ chuẩn vị trí của động cơ, cái này kiểm tra bằng cách chạy 3D hình khối tròn và hình khối hình chữ nhật ( có độ dốc thẳng đứng ) thì việc nâng hạ trục Z và độ dừng trục X sẽ tạo ra các khối khi phay sẽ rất sắc nét ở những góc cạnh ( khó khăn thì nhìn bằng kính lúp luôn hehehe ) hoặc việc chạy 3D ở những mặt phẳng thì phải tạo ra 1 mặt phẳng cực phẳng , mịn không để lại vết xọc nào ( dùng dao 0.1 hay 0.2 test ) ...... do hồi trước em ráp máy nữ trang , tính em thì rất khó khăn nên đòi hỏi phải hoàn hảo và kết quả em không ráp máy nữa vì mệt quá chuyển qua con buôn luôn.

----------


## nhatson

step syn xịn hơn vexta  :Smile:  
dùng motor/drive vexta  đấu vời drive/motor step syn mới công bằng

việc vi bước ko đều có thểcân chỉnh, drive vexta mới hoặc như parker có cái nút chỉnh 3rd harmonic , để chỉnh độ chính xác của vi bước, vì giá thành nên việc chế tạo + vật liệu sẽ ko co ra góc từ trường chính xác là SIN chuẩn , cần điều chỉnh dạng sóng SIN dòng>> độ chính xác của 1us >> dùng vi bước lớn hơn 10uS sẽ ko có ý nghỉa chính xác, chỉ để smooth khi chạy tốc độ chậm

việc lệch vi bước là vấn đề của 2 phase, 5 phase vấn đề lệch vi bước thấp hơn nhiều

noise và kêu là do kỹ thuật layout + chất lượng linh kiện thụ động ( tụ, điện trở)

b.r

----------

CKD, Ga con

----------

